# Airport Express en relai du modem wifi club internet



## goumie (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
Après des heures de consultation de la recherche et d'innombrables messages restés obscurs, je me résouds à poser une nouvelle question / et à attendre une réponse limpide SVP !  
Je viens de recevoir et d'installer le modem WiFi Hitachi de Club Internet (dégroupage total) : j'ai donc créé un nouveau réseau, en plus du réseau préexistant avec mon Airport Express. Ce nouveau réseau me permet de surfer et de téléphoner, et la borne Airport ne semble pas le reconnaître (elle clignote orange), en dépit d'une tentative infructueuse de reconfig avec l'assistant. Bref : comment utiliser Airport Express comme relais du nouveau réseau ?
Merci de m'épargner le WDS et autres acronymes : je n'y comprends rien ! j'ai besoin d'un step by step !:rateau: 
Merci !


----------



## fpoil (28 Janvier 2006)

malheureusement il va falloir parler de WDS : Wireless Distributing System ou en francais
système de distribution wifi, bref c'est la techno qui permet à deux points d'accès wifi de communiquer entre eux.

apparemment tu as le modem hitachi AH4021 qui ,vu la doc, gère le WDS :

télécharge le manuel et rends toi à la page 46, soit le chapitre 3.5.4 qui s'appelle pont sans fil : c'est là que tu va pouvoir configurer le WDS.

Préalable :

1) il faut que ton modem-routeur et ta borne soit sur le même canal  (pour l'express c'est dans l'admin airport, onglet airport, pour ton modem va dans le menu wireless advanced onglet channel) qui est en général le 11 en France ùais tu peux le changer, chez moi j'ai choisi le 13

2) donne le même mon de ssid (nom de ton réseau)

3) dans l'onglet de WDS de l'express déclare ton express en borne relai et dans le menu wireless bridge de ton modem déclare le en borne principale et suit la procédure indiquée...

4) munit toi des adresses MAC des 2 bornes (attention les adresses MAC des sorties wifi, en effet par exemple pour l'express, il ya 2 adresses MAC : 1 pour le wifi (airport) une pour l'ethernet, c'est indiqué sur la borne elle-même)

et maintenant du courage ...


----------



## goumie (29 Janvier 2006)

Merci FPoil d'avoir pris autant de peine à me répondre : je m'y colle et fais part ici du résultat. A bientôt !


----------



## Fanoo (1 Février 2006)

Et pour la Freebox qui fait routeur, avec une carte WiFi, est-ce qu'il y aurait une solution pour mettre la borne AirPort Express sur le même reseau pour s'ens ervir en relai ? (je crois savoir que la Freebox WiFi ne gere pas le WDS)...

merci de votre aide


----------



## fpoil (1 Février 2006)

pas de wds avec la carte wifi de free désolé, seul moyen avoir deux airport express : 1 connectée en ethernet à la  freebox en borne principale, l'autre en borne relai (ou 1 autre borne gèrant le wds genre netgear wg602 à partir de la v2)


----------



## goumie (2 Février 2006)

En suivant tes conseils Fpoil, je ne suis pour le moment arrivé qu'à de grosses galères : déconnection, reconfigurations, resets, etc... les efforts se poursuivent ! mais pour le moment, AE ne fait toujours que clignoter orange... 

Dès que je trouve la soluce, j'en fais part ici.


----------



## goumie (2 Février 2006)

J'ai plus toute ma tête après ces déconvenues : où je peux trouver à régler le WDS de l'Express ???


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2006)

goumie a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus toute ma tête après ces déconvenues : où je peux trouver à régler le WDS de l'Express ???




admin airport / onglet wds


----------



## Sick Boy (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Je vous écrit aujourd'hui car j'ai un petit problème. HEUREUX possesseur d'un Ibook 12 (novice du mac, donc pas encore trop trop au point), je me suis aboné à l'offre ADSL club internet, avec le fameux modem Hitachi. J'ai réussi à le configurer en mode ethernet, tout marche nickel etc... par contre, je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner en WIFI. Quand je débranche l'ethernet, airport ne trouve pas de reseau (qui je pense doit s'appeler TECOM-quelquechose). Et impossible de trouver un tutorial simple pour configurer mon WIFI. (ni sur l'assistance club internet) 

C'est étrange, vu qu'en général, le mac se conncte tout seul sur les reseaux de mes amis (wanadoo notamment...)

alors je sais pas si c'est une manip toute bete, ou une config plus difficile...

Donc voilà, si vous avez des infos me permettant de m'en sortir, je vous couvre d'or....

merci!!


----------



## fpoil (6 Mars 2006)

y a qu'à suivre le lien :

http://assistance.club-internet.fr/assistance/index.phtml?pg=53&type=dialogue_principal&id_content=19593&sous_niveau=&o=

je ne veux pas être méchant mais la doc des FAI quelque fois cela sert à quelque chose


----------



## elmamoo (12 Mars 2006)

salut fpoil tu as l' air d en connaite un rayon ...
j'ai donc un petit connseil  ate demander :

config freebox et airportexpress
je desirerais brancher le cable ethernet de la free ds mon AE pour qu'elle diffuse le net et capte air tunes    comme je l ai deja fait avec un modem adsl ethernet       

mais la clignotement orange     et preference reseau a beau me dire que je suis connecte  rien ne charge ds FF ni Safari

voila peut etre peux tu me faire un petit step by step de config d ip manuelle ou un truc un peu obscur ds ce style   

bon dimanche

et merci d avance


----------



## fpoil (12 Mars 2006)

tu utilises l'utilitaire admin airport (applications/utilitaires) pour la borne

tu donne un nom à ton réseau, tu choisi un canal (moi j'ai pris le 13, mais tu peux prendre 11...)

onglet internet :

tu te mets en dhcp (la freebox va t'attribuer une ip et tu verras les dns de free apparaître en grisé)

onglet réseau :

tu coches distribuer les adresses et partage d'une adresse ip,
pour le choix du type d'ip de ton réseau interne peu importe, choisis celui que tu veux :

10.0.0.x, 192.168.0.x, 192.168.1.x, etc... (à ta convenance)

onglet musique : donner un nom à ces hauts parleurs



sur ton mac, tu vas dans préférences système/réseau et tu double-cliques sur airport et onglet TCP/IP :

tu as deux choix :

soit tu met en dhcp (c'est la borne qui va te donner ton ip) ou manuelle:

on part de l'hypothese que tu as choisis sur ta borne le type d'adresse ip en 192.168.0.x

adresse ip 192.168.0.2 (ou .3 ou .4.....)
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.0.1
dns: tu peux laisser vide ou mettre à nouveau les dns de free


----------



## elmamoo (12 Mars 2006)

merci
je tente ca des demain


----------



## elmamoo (12 Mars 2006)

ma free n envoie pas d ip a la borne 
et en plus message d erreur aucun cable ethernet n est branche sur cette borne


est ce que le port ethernet de cette borne est dead y a t il un moyen de  verifier 

merci d avance


----------



## fpoil (12 Mars 2006)

dans l'onglet internet de l'admin airport, as tu laissé "port wan ethernet" sur automatique ?

ta freebox affiche-t-elle l'heure ? si tu connectes en directe avec ton mac en ethernet, as tu accès au net ?


----------



## elmamoo (13 Mars 2006)

oui   j ai bien le wan en auto
oui   je surfe grace a   l ethernet en direct

que dis tu de ce message d erreur  "auvcun cable ethernet branche "
y a t il  moyen de verifier si ce port est grille naze kaputt ?????

encore merci d avance


----------



## fpoil (13 Mars 2006)

ton airport express est neuve ? as tu testé avec un autre cable ?


----------



## elmamoo (14 Mars 2006)

je reprecise ma config 

freebox NONwifisee version 4 (soit disant ...car fin du SN en 04 ? )
Airport Express firmware 6.1.1
powerbook alu 1.5GHz 1GRam 10.4.4     128 ramVideo  nov2004



pour te repondre 

cette airport express a moins d un an 
j ai essaye avec d autres cables   mais pas de DROIT que des CROISES(le message d erreur qd je debute la config de la borne : aucun cable ethernet branche sur cette borne)

selon un de mes potes AE ne peut se connecter que derriere un modem pas derriere des routeurs ????

a ce propos   est ce que les fonctionnalites routeur de la freebox doivent etre activees sur free.fr ????

et puis il y aussi ces histoires de firmware de l' AE 


comme d hab merci d avance de te pencher sur mon probleme



ps(reponse facultative restons sur notre lancee) un pote a reusii a faire passer la borne en vert en lui mettant une ip fixe ms apres tjs pas de connection au net      il dit qu il n' arrive pas a pinguer la AE ..... charabia pour moi 
c lui qui me parle des cables croises  il n a a aucun moment reussi a voir AE sur son switch ethernet


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

elmamoo a dit:
			
		

> je reprecise ma config
> 
> freebox NONwifisee version 4 (soit disant ...car fin du SN en 04 ? )
> Airport Express firmware 6.1.1
> ...



oui et non : si tu branches ton AE derriere un routeur, il faut désactiver la fonction routeur de l'AE (pas de distribution d'adresse, pas de partage ip) en effet deux routeurs l'un derrière l'autre c'est assuremment des conflits au niveau des ip



			
				elmamoo a dit:
			
		

> a ce propos   est ce que les fonctionnalites routeur de la freebox doivent etre activees sur free.fr ????



non, justement ton AE fait office de routeur donc pas besoin d'activer le mode routeur de la freebox


pour les cables croisés ou droits, il n'y a plus de soucis maintenant, la borne reconnait quel type de cable est connecté 

as tu essayé de faire un reset de ta borne (en appuyant sur le petit bouton prévu à cet effet avec une mine de crayon ou un trombone)

sinon j'ai pas mal galéré avec ma borne la première fois


----------



## elmamoo (14 Mars 2006)

ecoute cette borne a due etre resetee 15 fois depuis que je me prends la tete au cul de la freebox

si je comprends bien tu as en plus un routeur wifi tu n es dc pas vraiment ds cette config ....
l as tu deja testée et peux tu m assurer que techniquement ca peut fonctionner .....(mon pote me fait douter)

et si oui       free.fr    fction routeur desactivée
                 AE         distribution et partage des ip
                 PBook     auto    via dhcp



merci encore  


ps    g updater le firmware en 6.3 ........


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

non je suis dans la même config que toi : airport express connectée en ethernet à une freebox v4 (fonction routeur désactivée), l'airport fait office de routeur sur lequel sont connectés 2 ibooks et 1 vieux pc, le tout en wifi


ce que j'ai en plus c'est un point d'accès netgear qui me permet d'étendre le réseau de l'airport express afin que tout mon appart soit couvert par le signal


----------



## elmamoo (14 Mars 2006)

so ....
si tu es ds la meme config que moi
peux tu please me faire qq captures d ecran
pour que je puisses copier tes reglages ..... d avance merci

ou penses tu que ma borne est dead (le message d erreur aucun cable ethernet ds cette borne)  
et le seul moyen est d aller en acheter une neuve pour etre sur que celle ci est dead ?????



sorry de te deranger encore    mais puisque chez toi ca marche


----------



## goumie (3 Octobre 2006)

Je reviens sur mon vieux message, parce que j'ai enfin trouvé une solution... Sans WDS !

Après moult galères, j'ai simplement laissé le modem Hitachi en mode "access point", puisque c'est bien lui qui permet la connection à internet. En revanche, par l'utilitaire admin airport, j'ai sélectionné "se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant", renseigné le même nom de réseau sans fil que celui créé par le modem hitachi (TECOM-...), sans oublier de renseigner le mot de passe WEP. Ensuite, vérifié les infos des onglets "internet" et "musique", et là : tout marche ! Je peux enfin surfer en écoutant la zique sur les enceintes du salon (merci AirTunes) et imprimer sans fil. Je n'en reviens pas ! Oublié le WDS et les heures de galère dans les paramétrages et reconfig du modem et de l'Airport...   

Le seul "petit" probleme qui me reste à résoudre est que régulièrement je "perds" la connection avec l'airport et donc avec Airtunes & Co : j'ai deux MacBook à la maison et j'ai l'impression qu'ils se disputent la borne...


----------

